# Washington to Baghdad: F16 for lifting embargo on Exxon



## kirkuki (Jul 4, 2012)

1/7/2012

Shafaq News / The Iraqi government revealed on Sunday that the United States is pressuring it strongly to lift the embargo on Exxon Mobil which is an American multinational oil and gas corporation and threatened not to provide them with the F16 aircrafts.

An informed source close to the government, who asked not to be named to the sensitivity of the information, told "Shafaq News", that "The United States is pressuring strongly on the Iraqi government to lift the ban on oil company Exxon Mobil."

"These pressures took many forms and reached to threats of not supplying Iraq with the F16 aircraft unless lifting the embargo on Exxon Mobil, the source added.

The Iraqi government will not lift the embargo on Exxon Mobil unless it finds a national necessity in it, the source said.

The Ministry of Oil had excluded on 19 April 2012 Exxon Mobil from the licensing round which was held at the end of last May, without addressing the fate of its contract held in the West Qurna field.

Shafaq News


----------



## waltky (Jan 26, 2013)

Granny says she knowed dey been gougin' us all along...

*Exxon passes Apple as most valuable company*
_Jan 25,`13 -- Exxon has once again surpassed Apple as the world's most valuable company after the iPhone and iPad maker saw its stock price falter._


> Apple Inc.'s stock has been on the decline since the company's quarterly earnings report Wednesday suggested that its fast growth phase, rare for a company of its size, may be coming to an end.  Apple's stock fell 2.4 percent to close Friday at $439.88 for a market capitalization of $413 billion. That followed a 12 percent drop on Thursday, the biggest one-day percentage drop for the company since 2008.  Exxon Mobil Corp. gained 38 cents Friday to $91.73 for a market capitalization of $418 billion.  Apple first surpassed Exxon in the summer of 2011, displacing the oil company from a perch it had held since 2005. The two companies traded places through that fall, until Apple surpassed Exxon for good in early 2012 - at least until Friday.
> 
> China's largest oil company, PetroChina, could lay claim to having hit a market capitalization even higher than either Exxon's or Apple's, but only based on prices on the Shanghai stock exchange, which is isolated from the rest of the financial world because of Chinese laws on foreign investment. PetroChina's shares also trade in Hong Kong and on the New York Stock Exchange. Based on prices there, its market capitalization never went as high as $500 billion.  Apple and Exxon are among only a half dozen U.S. companies to have ever reached $500 billion in market value. Apple and Microsoft Corp. are the only ones to have ever hit $600 billion.
> 
> ...


----------

